# Pasteurella (Pneumonia) Vaccine



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you use it? 
Do you just do the 2 initial doses or do you ever booster? 
Have you ever had issues with these types of Pneumonia after vaccinating?

Here is the info off the Jeffers site http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=0030740&cn=330

What other vaccines if any do you use?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes i use it - and after using it Ive not had as bad sickness issues. I started it after I had a problem with pasturella after the Final Fling show (some that attended actually lost goats it was that nasty) 

I do yearly boosters. 

Pasturella is the only vaccine I use


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I use CDT vaccines. 

Did pasturella once and all the goats had a bad reaction... so wont use it again. It only protects against two or so strains, So it wasn't worth it to me with how bad the goats reacted. Make sure that if you give it that you give it off show season cause it causes bumps and hair loss at the injection site. Of course, CDT shot causes bumps as well, but not the hair loss or bad reactions.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will add since it was mentioned that I did not have any bad reactions or hair loss. My friend here did though like Ashley, her does were limping for a couple days but no hair loss issues. 

I used Colorado serum


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I used Colorado serum as well. I've heard of several people with bad reactions, and only two who didn't have reactions. So who knows, maybe it's the goat, the way given, the way they made it one time and didn't another. :shrug: 

Some of my goats were laying down because their whole shoulder and down their leg had swelled so bad. So just be aware that it could happen and is considered "normal" by Colorado serum. I was going nutso when it happened to my does.

Oh, and I haven't noticed any difference in does that did get the vaccine or didn't in terms of respiratory health, but mine only got one dose.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah your goats reactions was severe in my opinion and I remember when it happened. Just very happy mine have never had such a reaction.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So Stacey you give the 2 initial and then do a yearly booster?

I know one of those people that lost a prize goat after that show but we know she still shows. 
I just want to take precautions since I plan to do the shows next year. 

Currently I only do CD&T. I have been doing that initial 2 and then yearly booster.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to know that if I do decide to do it I can prepare in case they have reactions.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes initial two an then the yearly booster. They will get their booster in January


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I went to the same show and bought back the same thing to my herd. Spread like wild fire and it was crazy nasty. Had a goat with a temp of 107 for something like 5 days and nothing would bring it down. She survived though. 

So for most shows now I quarantine any animals brought to a show... or I just don't show. Certainly not at a fair show, ever, ever, ever again! Ick.

Even at nationals, WITH strict health checks we brought home stuff.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes that is what scares me so much about showing! 
107 :shocked: so glad that she got better!
I keep going back an forth and feel like I need to be sure it is worth the risk. I feel like if I am going to do it this next year is the year since Nationals will be right here. I would be able to get in so many show. 
Maybe I will make a separate quarantine herd of showers for next year and see how that goes.


----------

